# Villa Wanted - long Term



## luaqhgt (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello all
We are looking to relocate to Thialand - South of Mueang Chn Buri or Pak Tho Require a minimum 4 bedroom deatched villa with pool, garden and Unfurnished. Must be in a quiet residential expat area. 
Minimum rental 1 year.
Around £400.00 per month

Details Please luaqhgt at hotmail com


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be amazed if you get a 4 bed deatched with a pool for 1900 TBH per month in Chon Buri or Pak Tho. I wish you luck and hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

hydroman said:


> I will be amazed if you get a 4 bed deatched with a pool for 1900 TBH per month in Chon Buri or Pak Tho. I wish you luck and hope you find what you are looking for.


GBP 400 per month is approx THB 20,000 per month. Should be possible although I'd expect to pay a bit more for a decently quiet area well away from traffic , etc.


----------

